# Kenny Omega Likes an Instagram Post Mocking Cody Rhodes Signing with WWE



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cody must not be a fan of wrestling 9 year old girls.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I am just going to re-post what I put in the general thread.

*Even without saying the words, Kenny is right here. Cody is being a hypocrite for going back to the WWE. I can't blame a man for taking the best pay check, but he does have to eat some crow. Cody is a businessman first and wrestler second. He played up the revolution stuff because he thought it would secure him the bag and some influence in the booking.

Kenny said it best in the Meltzer interview. Cody was the one that wanted to go to war with WWE and start a revolution. Omega just wanted to make a show that was different. Granted, that is going to be even harder now with some of the former WWE guys having influence.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506283987513352192


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

He probably realized he never left


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Lol funny considering there's no bigger cosplay wrestler 'sports entertainer' in the business than Mr. Omega himself.

Wish him, Cody and The Bucks would all go back to Japan for their Bullet Club circle jerk and stay away from WWE & AEW so the product has a chance to improve.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I am just going to re-post what I put in the general thread.
> 
> *Even without saying the words, Kenny is right here. Cody is being a hypocrite for going back to the WWE. I can't blame a man for taking the best pay check, but he does have to eat some crow. Cody is a businessman first and wrestler second. He played up the revolution stuff because he thought it would secure him the bag and some influence in the booking.
> 
> Kenny said it best in the Meltzer interview. Cody was the one that wanted to go to war with WWE and start a revolution. Omega just wanted to make a show that was different. Granted, that is going to be even harder now with some of the former WWE guys having influence.*


"Cody is the one that wanted to make it a war" is a blatantly false narrative to paint when The Elite as a whole had been and continue to throw shots at WWE. They all had been taking the piss out of WWE and they all at one point were in talks to go there at one point.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

rhodes vs omega
tampon on a pole match between 2 of the biggest twats in the industry
book it


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> rhodes vs omega
> tampon on a pole match between 2 of the biggest twats in the industry
> book it


The GOAT comment right here 🐐 

Throw the Young Fucks in the match too and make it a 4 way of the 4 worst influencial performers to ever happen to professional wrestling. You can throw a Panda bear, sex doll and 9 year old child in the match too if you like, Omega would blow his load at all the "artistry" happening at once.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> "Cody is the one that wanted to make it a war" is a blatantly false narrative to paint when The Elite as a whole had been and continue to throw shots at WWE. They all had been taking the piss out of WWE and they all at one point were in talks to go there at one point.



Lol Omega and Bucks trying to say they weren't throwing shit at WWE for years. Invasion of Raw happened back in September 2017 with Bucks front and centre

These guys trying to rewrite history when it's all documented on their own videos is hilarious


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

It amazes how people can keep track of these things.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Lol Omega and Bucks trying to say they weren't throwing shit at WWE for years. Invasion of Raw happened back in September 2017 with Bucks front and centre
> 
> These guys trying to rewrite history when it's all documented on their own videos is hilarious


It's just funny to watch folk act like Cody is the first person to crack jokes or use "fuck WWE" as a means to get over, just to eventually go back. At this point Raven and Taz might be the only people who've shat on them and hasn't returned lol


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

It's his social media, he can like what he wants.

That being said, Cody looks freaking pathetic and like a sellout crawling back to the company that made him into a joke all those years. Its even worse since all he did was crap on them once he left. Enjoy your WM moment sellout, then have fun in catering after your initial push wears off in a few weeks


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cody does look a bit embarrassing in all of this. 

But money can do wonderful things.

If Omega's deal was up and the WWE offered him 5,000,000 or so as well as likely getting some demands he wants (As I imagine Cody has) - I would not also be surprised to see him look to jump at that. The aim of the game is making money at the end of the day.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cody is boring as fuck and Kenny Omega is a Dave Meltzer fabrication, easily the most overrated worker of all time. The fact that these two are considered top guys nowadays is sickening.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> I am just going to re-post what I put in the general thread.
> 
> *Even without saying the words, Kenny is right here. Cody is being a hypocrite for going back to the WWE. I can't blame a man for taking the best pay check, but he does have to eat some crow. Cody is a businessman first and wrestler second. He played up the revolution stuff because he thought it would secure him the bag and some influence in the booking.
> 
> Kenny said it best in the Meltzer interview. Cody was the one that wanted to go to war with WWE and start a revolution. Omega just wanted to make a show that was different. Granted, that is going to be even harder now with some of the former WWE guys having influence.*


congrats. you got worked by a carnie who grew up in a carnie family. lol @ believing anything that comes out of this lying sack of shit's mouth.

november 2022- stardust suit
february 2023- phone call from johnny ace
may 2023- 4 time 4 time 4 time tnt champion


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> Cody is boring as fuck and Kenny Omega is a Dave Meltzer fabrication, easily the most overrated worker of all time. The fact that these two are considered top guys nowadays is sickening.


Omega is easily that plus he's the biggest embarrassment of all time in the business. Watching paint dry is more entertaining than Cody.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It's possible they don't like each other, it's possible they joke around with each other and are fine, who really knows. It's an instagram like.

It is funny to see people so absolutely butthurt about their existences though, see above lol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Whatever Omega does is much worse than Sports Entertainment.

Human trash.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> Whatever Omega does is much worse than Sports Entertainment.
> 
> Human trash.


You the GOAT 🐐


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> "Cody is the one that wanted to make it a war" is a blatantly false narrative to paint when The Elite as a whole had been and continue to throw shots at WWE. They all had been taking the piss out of WWE and they all at one point were in talks to go there at one point.


Cracking jokes at basic tropes is not the same as saying "feels like a revolution" or specifically mentioning a war. Kenny and the Bucks stuff has always been comedic or poking fun at the industry. Cody legit wanted AEW vs WWE.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506283987513352192


"The others can change, I really cant" 

all we know is he's still working everyone. But its clear that it's true they all lost the creative input for the company except for themselves.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah Omega clearly doesn't like Cody he said in that old interview "I wouldn't grab a pepsi with him".
First Omega is a pretentious twat (Pepsi? really? fucking loser) 
2nd, yeah I need more than pepsi to stomach Cody speaking in selfdelusion.


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

Ironic to pride yourself on being a professional wrestler and not a sport-entertainer when you display such a lack of professionalism.

I see everybody blaming Cody but maybe AEW wasn't what he expected? Maybe he had co-workers that were clearly privileged by Tony over him and weren't interested in treating him right. Cody left WWE on his own terms and it's clear he is doing the same now with AEW. He even stayed after his contract was done and delivered as good of a match as he could because he is actually a pro.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Cracking jokes at basic tropes is not the same as saying "feels like a revolution" or specifically mentioning a war. Kenny and the Bucks stuff has always been comedic or poking fun at the industry. Cody legit wanted AEW vs WWE.


Nah Kenny leaned all into the war just like Cody did and AEW does in general. Below is a shot and AEW > NXT folk loved it when he said it. And backed Kenny up when he dunked on TBar for responding. 









Kenny Omega on AEW vs. NXT - 'You're going to see real stars, not developmental talent' (Exclusive)


Kenny Omega caught up with Sportskeeda for a special chat, while in Singapore. #AEW #AEWrestling #NXTOnUSA. Kenny Omega on AEW vs. NXT - 'You're going to see real stars, not developmental talent'




www.sportskeeda.com





"You can call it a war if you want. It's like, to me, we're in a completely different kind of business. I mean what they're doing is different from what we're doing. It's weird, because it's hard to say you're going to war with people that I call my friends.

And yet, we are going to war. And yet, when I sit back and look at the grand picture, I'm going to war with these dudes that, if we were on the same show together, the same promotion...let's pretend there were no borders. Let's pretend there were no promotions. Let's just pretend there's just one big promotion. If these guys were in the same show as me, they'd be in the dark match. They'd be in the opening match of my main event match.

You wanna call that a war, you wanna call that competition? Go ahead. Maybe it's fun for you to do. That's cool. But we're different planets. And you're going to see that right away, when you see 10000+ arenas sold out. You're going to see smiles on fans' faces. You're going to see real stars. Not developmental talent but real stars appearing on your television sets, every week."


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cody thanked the Bucks on his way out, but never mentioned Omega as far as I can recall.

That tells you everything right there.


----------



## VodooPimpin (Oct 10, 2021)

otbr87 said:


> The GOAT comment right here 🐐
> 
> Throw the Young Fucks in the match too and make it a 4 way of the 4 worst influencial performers to ever happen to professional wrestling. You can throw a Panda bear, sex doll and 9 year old child in the match too if you like, Omega would blow his load at all the "artistry" happening at once.


Omega and the bucks are embarrassing to show non wrestling fans. Aew wouldn’t be so cringe without them


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Cody must not be a fan of wrestling 9 year old girls.


Or blow up dolls


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

It was painfully obvious Cody was just playing his carny wrestler games. They all do, such as the Elite now trying to pretend they weren't playing up "fuck the fed".

Wrestling is a weird thing full of even weirder people.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kenny showing how much of a bitch he is. If you have something to say , say it. Quit liking posts with emojis to get your point across like a teenage girl


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506283987513352192


It seems that being an EVP in AEW was extremely important to him, so when the EVPs lost power, he felt like he could go back to WWE


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Cody does look a bit embarrassing in all of this.
> 
> But money can do wonderful things.
> 
> If Omega's deal was up and the WWE offered him 5,000,000 or so as well as likely getting some demands he wants (As I imagine Cody has) - I would not also be surprised to see him look to jump at that. The aim of the game is making money at the end of the day.


I'd be a little surprised. Kenny seems like one of the ones who values the art over money.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Whatever Omega does is much worse than Sports Entertainment.
> 
> Human trash.


Imagine thinking this is relevant in 2022.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's bizarre how people are posting gifs from 12 years ago in the relative infancy of Omega's career. Since then, he moved on to New Japan, a more serious and sports-based pro wrestling group than either WWE or AEW, won every title, had one of the greatest feuds of all time with Okada, headlined the Tokyo Dome, won multiple awards from sports newspapers, and was voted the most popular gaijin (foreigner) of all time by New Japan fans. But these weirdos who stan the WWE corporation or spend too much time listening to James E. keep posting stuff from an era where Kenny was still developing and working in a cult indy promotion.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Nah Kenny leaned all into the war just like Cody did and AEW does in general. Below is a shot and AEW > NXT folk loved it when he said it. And backed Kenny up when he dunked on TBar for responding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bold quote is literally him down playing the "war" and talking about how they are different shows and he has friends in NXT. Cody was the one that originally started the revolution stuff and led to the "war" discussions. NXT being put on TV directly across from AEW certainly didn't help.

For years, The elite have joked about WWE tropes and some of their dumber moments, but they never actually asked to get into a tribalism war with WWE. Cody was the one that started that and he has been the one that tried to keep it up. He was the one who destroyed the throne at their first PPV, called it a revolution at the original press conference, cut the promo about Gunther McGillabuddy, and pulled out a golden shovel on TV. HHH's pissant comment certainly didn't help things.

Cody is 100% a hypocrite for going back to WWE (or just a carny). Again, he can do what he has to do make the most money, but what he is doing is still hypocritical. I wish the dude all the best, but if the money is worth eating crow then pull up a fork and go to town.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> The bold quote is literally him down playing the "war" and talking about how they are different shows and he has friends in NXT. Cody was the one that originally started the revolution stuff and led to the "war" discussions. NXT being put on TV directly across from AEW certainly didn't help.
> 
> *For years, The elite have joked about WWE tropes and some of their dumber moments, but they never actually asked to get into a tribalism war with WWE.* Cody was the one that started that and he has been the one that tried to keep it up. He was the one who destroyed the throne at their first PPV, called it a revolution at the original press conference, cut the promo about Gunther McGillabuddy, and pulled out a golden shovel on TV. HHH's pissant comment certainly didn't help things.
> 
> Cody is 100% a hypocrite for going back to WWE (or just a carny). Again, he can do what he has to do make the most money, but what he is doing is still hypocritical. I wish the dude all the best, but if the money is worth eating crow then pull up a fork and go to town.


You can't be serious 

"Sure Kenny and The Young Bucks have spent years taking pot shots at the WWE when talking to their cult like following. But it wasn't meant it foster an us vs them mentality."

They all took and continue to take shots. As far as Cody being a hypocrite, I guess. But this is a pretty damn common wrestling thing of shitting on the other side for brownie points.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> It's just funny to watch folk act like Cody is the first person to crack jokes or use "fuck WWE" as a means to get over, just to eventually go back. At this point Raven and Taz might be the only people who've shat on them and hasn't returned lol


CM Punk? Shane Douglas? Gail Kim? Rene Dupree? It is way more than just Raven and Tazz... and Rene never returned after his failed WWE run (had a US title feud with Cena after La Resistance, then teamed with Kenzo and jobbed the rest of his run), because at least Punk had a really good WWE run, Gail had a great run in TNA (and another after her second run, which led to her being more anti WWE), and Shane had a great ECW run and solid WCW run after his Dean Douglas stint, while Dupree's success after WWE has exclusively been in Japan (really good money, but little American exposure since around 2005). Even Carlito was never officially back outside of a couple matches a few years ago (I don't call that being "back" by any means).

If WWE was smart, they'd give Cody a huge push and a title reign considering the buzz and how it would probably convince some of AEW's younger stars, like MJF and Darby, to jump ship (similar to Jericho, Big Show, and the Radicals with WCW during the Attitude Era). They failed miserably with that in regards to Gail, Low Ki, and Christian in 2008-2010, and only gained traction when they got AJ and used him RIGHT (outside of jobbing to Omos... it would be a shame if AJ didn't get his win back before they eventually give up on Omos, like they did with Khali during the face run), which then led to Joe, Roode, Aries, Eric Young, etc. signing (and failing miserably, though Joe can be blamed injuries... Aries jobbed to Neville throughout their feud, Roode has been a non factor throughout his main roster run, and EY was a jobber). Using Cody right and not being spiteful like they usually are can have some huge benefits...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

GNKenny said:


> It was painfully obvious Cody was just playing his carny wrestler games. They all do, such as the Elite now trying to pretend they weren't playing up "fuck the fed".
> 
> Wrestling is a weird thing full of even weirder people.


I wish wrestlers would play the game in a way that could lead to something entertaining on one of the tv shows.

Like when CM punk was wandering around with the WWE title after his MITB win. It blurred the lines from reality and kayfabe and actually had something to build around on the tv show


If this leads to Cody coming to AEW and attacking someone in the next few weeks , I'd say that could be some quality television


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kewf1988 said:


> CM Punk? Shane Douglas? Gail Kim? Rene Dupree? It is way more than just Raven and Tazz... and Rene never returned after his failed WWE run (had a US title feud with Cena after La Resistance, then teamed with Kenzo and jobbed the rest of his run), because at least Punk had a really good WWE run, Gail had a great run in TNA (and another after her second run, which led to her being more anti WWE), and Shane had a great ECW run and solid WCW run after his Dean Douglas stint, while Dupree's success after WWE has exclusively been in Japan (really good money, but little American exposure since around 2005). Even Carlito was never officially back outside of a couple matches a few years ago (I don't call that being "back" by any means).


Gail Kim went back to WWE before. Punk went back for the Fox show and was open to talk to them. Douglas is a good one for show since he was a name. 



> If WWE was smart, they'd give Cody a huge push and a title reign considering the buzz and how it would probably convince some of AEW's younger stars, like MJF and Darby, to jump ship (similar to Jericho, Big Show, and the Radicals with WCW during the Attitude Era). They failed miserably with that in regards to Gail, Low Ki, and Christian in 2008-2010, and only gained traction when they got AJ and used him RIGHT (outside of jobbing to Omos... it would be a shame if AJ didn't get his win back before they eventually give up on Omos, like they did with Khali during the face run), which then led to Joe, Roode, Aries, Eric Young, etc. signing (and failing miserably, though Joe can be blamed injuries... Aries jobbed to Neville throughout their feud, Roode has been a non factor throughout his main roster run, and EY was a jobber). Using Cody right and not being spiteful like they usually are can have some huge benefits...


I think Cody will bare minimum be an AJ or Owens. But the key is what will fans fill is a successful run for Cody. Because online I'm seeing a lot of folk set Cody up for failure off rip by presenting it as

"well they aren't going to put him over Reigns and Lesnar so why go". 

If that's the bar for him to clear that's going to be rough.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

3venflow said:


> It's bizarre how people are posting gifs from 12 years ago in the relative infancy of Omega's career. Since then, he moved on to New Japan, a more serious and sports-based pro wrestling group than either WWE or AEW, won every title, had one of the greatest feuds of all time with Okada, headlined the Tokyo Dome, won multiple awards from sports newspapers, and was voted the most popular gaijin (foreigner) of all time by New Japan fans. But these weirdos who stan the WWE corporation or spend too much time listening to James E. keep posting stuff from an era where Kenny was still developing and working in a cult indy promotion.


Yeah I never got doing this. I mean if you don't like him, that's fine given preferences and stuff, but why discredit him entirely? That would be like talking about Mark Henry and omitting the Hall of Pain stuff to only talk about when he was fucking Mae Young.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Nah Kenny leaned all into the war just like Cody did and AEW does in general. Below is a shot and AEW > NXT folk loved it when he said it. And backed Kenny up when he dunked on TBar for responding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is such a pretentious cocksucker if there ever was one in the business. For 3 years AEW has done mostly bad comedy with glorified jobber talent while NXT was at its best. Adam Cole, who also sucks, was the worst part of NXT at that time and was also world champ with a stable of losers that are all main eventers in AEW now 😄


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> You can't be serious
> 
> "Sure Kenny and The Young Bucks have spent years taking pot shots at the WWE when talking to their cult like following. But it wasn't meant it foster an us vs them mentality."
> 
> They all took and continue to take shots. As far as Cody being a hypocrite, I guess. But this is a pretty damn common wrestling thing of shitting on the other side for brownie points.


Yes, Kenny and the Young Bucks have taken pot shots against WWE, but again they were comedic in nature. Cody literally had quotes talking about revolutions and going to war. I don't know how you can't see how his shots were more direct. The Bucks and Omega weren't going on Dynamite and saying AEW is going to war. Cody took direct shots in on air promos. Eddie Kingston, CM Punk, and Max Castor have taken worst shots at WWE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

otbr87 said:


> He is such a pretentious cocksucker if there ever was one in the business. For 3 years AEW has done mostly bad comedy with glorified jobber talent while NXT was at its best. Adam Cole, who also sucks, was the worst part of NXT at that time and was also world champ with a stable of losers that are all main eventers in AEW now [emoji1]


I mean I enjoy Kenny for the most part. Not a fan of The Elites comedy, but I can't say in-ring they don't entertain me. But he does come of pretentious at times and I'm not a fan of him pretending him and The Bucks weren't also heavily involved in helping create the fandom war. 



Prized Fighter said:


> Yes, Kenny and the Young Bucks have taken pot shots against WWE, but again they were comedic in nature. Cody literally had quotes talking about revolutions and going to war. I don't know how you can't see how his shots were more direct. The Bucks and Omega weren't going on Dynamite and saying AEW is going to war. Cody took direct shots in on air promos. Eddie Kingston, CM Punk, and Max Castor have taken worst shots at WWE.


Because Kenny and by extension anyone backing him on this are playing as if folk are dumb. It's playing cute to go "well since we didn't say it directly on TV we weren't running a war angle". If Kenny wants to shit on Cody fine, but ignoring that taking the piss out of WWE and rallying against it isn't apart of their brand is wild.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Was this thread was meant to shit on Omega. I mean seriously how deep is that Cornette tennis racket.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody’s a hypocrite and could never justify this move from a wrestlers standpoint. However go chase that money.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Imagine thinking this is relevant in 2022.


I would never accuse Kenny Omega of being relevant.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

People wanna still play it off like they're friends still? 🤣
Cody is certainly gonna have enemies back in WWE but it sounds to me like the situation at AEW wasn't any better.
I guess the rumours of people in AEW thinking Cody lost the plot is true. 

It makes the Cody character all the much better to me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Cody’s a hypocrite and *could never justify this move from a wrestlers standpoint.* However go chase that money.


You're basing this on what?


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Storm in a teacup anyone? I think that's quite a funny meme personally.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Storm in a teacup anyone? I think that's quite a funny meme personally.


Seriously. So much rage over a dude thinking something is funny.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Whatever Omega does is much worse than Sports Entertainment.
> 
> Human trash.


WHAT IN THE BLUE FUCK IS THIS?!?!?🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Yeah I never got doing this. I mean if you don't like him, that's fine given preferences and stuff, but why discredit him entirely? That would be like talking about Mark Henry and omitting the Hall of Pain stuff to only talk about when he was fucking Mae Young.


*It's relevant now because AEW just signed a deal with DDT days ago and fans are concerned with this bullshit airing on national television. *


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

holy said:


> WHAT IN THE BLUE FUCK IS THIS?!?!?🤣🤣🤣


What the fuck does it look like. This is the greatest wrestler in the world entertaining the Japanese fans. He's not doing it for some bigot or his cult of parrots. How hard is it to understand??


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> I would never accuse Kenny Omega of being relevant.


Lol that's actually a pretty funny response. I'll give you that


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's relevant now because AEW just signed a deal with DDT days ago and fans are concerned with this bullshit airing on national television. *


Sure, I don't want it on TV either, but I'm not basically calling the entirety of Omega's career shit and using a comedy match he did ten years ago as proof of something.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Kenny and every other pro wrestler should be happy for Cody. We may not know his reasons for returning to the WWE, and he certainly doesn’t owe anyone an explanation. He simply made the best decision for himself and his family. Period. Different wrestlers are motivated by different things. Just wish him the best and move on.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Omega has no room to talk when they allow acts like the dark order to run around


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

holy said:


> WHAT IN THE BLUE FUCK IS THIS?!?!?🤣🤣🤣


Guy playing with his doll.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's relevant now because AEW just signed a deal with DDT days ago and fans are concerned with this bullshit airing on national television. *


I'm sure nobody actually thinks that, and anyone who does can simply and easily be assured that DDT's comedy, inspired in part as a parody of American wrestling in the first place, is only part of their product.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

thorwold said:


> I'm sure nobody actually thinks that, and anyone who does can simply and easily be assured that DDT's comedy, inspired in part as a parody of American wrestling in the first place, is only part of their product.


*Type "DDT AEW" in your twitter search bar. I'm not curating anything. I want you to see all of the results.*


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Type "DDT AEW" in your twitter search bar. I'm not curating anything. I want you to see all of the results.*


I believe you, but when I did the search I can only see positive reactions


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Type "DDT AEW" in your twitter search bar. I'm not curating anything. I want you to see all of the results.*


You can't seriously call those actual AEW fans though. Stop trying to stir shit up bruh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> I believe you, but when I did the search I can only see positive reactions


*Search through Top and Latest.*


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> I believe you, but when I did the search I can only see positive reactions


He's talking about those in the circle jerk. I mean this guy keeps bringing up AEW Botches. As in those type of so called fans.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

TonySirico said:


> congrats. you got worked by a carnie who grew up in a carnie family. lol @ believing anything that comes out of this lying sack of shit's mouth.
> 
> november 2022- stardust suit
> february 2023- phone call from johnny ace
> may 2023- 4 time 4 time 4 time tnt champion


I don’t think Cody is released at any point. Rather I expect him to finish his career in WWE. I also expect him to reprise the StarDust gimmick at some point, but probably not before 2024.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Cody wanted Prime WCW.

The Bucks and Omega want a high production PWG.

What has happened is a big loss to AEW and wrestling fans in general.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Your basing this on what?


He left the company because of the wrestling aspect. Not happy with his career, asked to leave, re-invented himself, pretty much shit on the company there after. You heard his last promo.

He’s back for the money, he knows better than most the wrestling aspect in WWE won’t change until Vince is done with the company.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Forum Dud said:


> Cody wanted Prime WCW.
> 
> The Bucks and Omega want a high production PWG.
> 
> What has happened is a big loss to AEW and wrestling fans in general.


If those were the options Cody was in the right. Unfortunately, we saw what the Cody-verse was and it wasn't prime WCW.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

NXT Only said:


> He left the company because of the wrestling aspect. Not happy with his career, asked to leave, re-invented himself, pretty much shit on the company there after. You heard his last promo.
> 
> He’s back for the money, he knows better than most the wrestling aspect in WWE won’t change until Vince is done with the company.


To be fair to him (and I do think you're right, and he's gone because they're willing to give him more money, and things were not swinging his way in AEW) he could be looking at Drew, who was a joke, went away and made something himself, came back and got shot to the moon. Granted, Cody is not Drew, but then Cody also achieved infinitely more outside WWE than Drew ever did.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Forum Dud said:


> Cody wanted Prime WCW.


Cody's programs with Ogogo and The Factory put this claim into doubt. Given control of his own little universe he dropped the ball and fans turned against him. Prior to that, in AEW's early days, he was arguably the hottest babyface in the business when in normal feuds with Jericho/IC and MJF. He felt part of the big picture rather than a rogue element. It felt like Tony Khan indulged him beyond a certain point and let him branch off into his own world. He was also involved in the Shaq and Snoop Dogg stuff.



> The Bucks and Omega want a high production PWG.


Again, this is speculation. It could be true (moreso for the Bucks than Omega), but I have my doubts. Omega is more of a Japanophile than PWG mark (he wrestled more matches for ROH than PWG), so it could be Omega who wanted more NJPW than PWG. Also, the only thing we know Omega has had any control of is the women's division, which has been booked quite in quite a mundane fashion rather than eccentric and OTT. Shida's reign was very sports-like in style, some calling it dull and too wrasslin', not enough storylines.

Omega has essentially feuded with whoever he's had to, while it's obvious Cody was controlling the majority of his own feuds and for some reason never interacted with any of Jericho/Mox/MJF/Hangman/Omega and later Punk/Danielson after February~March 2020. Besides his NF boys, he seemed to mingle with the younger crew, midcarders and new arrivals from WWE. Again, it's all speculation but something felt off about Cody being so detached from most of the upper tier guys.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> If those were the options Cody was in the right. Unfortunately, we saw what the Cody-verse was and it wasn't prime WCW.


Given what we've learned over time it's clear he became frustrated with the direction the company chose to head in. Its impossible to implement a successful strategy when each performer is instructed to focus on there own creative. What we have is a segment-by-segment show and the likes of Cody and Jericho coming across like self-indulgent obsessed pricks.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Cody's programs with Ogogo and The Factory put this claim into doubt. Given control of his own little universe he dropped the ball and fans turned against him. Prior to that, in AEW's early days, he was arguably the hottest babyface in the business when in normal feuds with Jericho/IC and MJF. He felt part of the big picture rather than a rogue element. It felt like Tony Khan indulged him beyond a certain point and let him branch off into his own world. He was also involved in the Shaq and Snoop Dogg stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair to Cody he had already feuded with Jericho and MJF, Mox didn't make sense given they were both faces, Hangman's path was seemingly laid out and Danielson/Punk feuding with Cody in there first couple of months wouldn't have made much sense. 

Given they operate on a segment-by-segment basis I don't think there would have been the opportunity for Cody / Bucks and Omega crossover which again wouldn't have made much sense given the title stipulation on Cody.

The segment-by-segment basis booking has lost a lot of them a lot of good will. Jericho, Cody and The Bucks at times have come across like self indulgent pricks which is always an issue when you let talent control there own creative.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> "Cody is the one that wanted to make it a war" is a blatantly false narrative to paint when The Elite as a whole had been and continue to throw shots at WWE. They all had been taking the piss out of WWE and they all at one point were in talks to go there at one point.


The Bucks even say Cody asked them all to go and sign with wwe before the AEW thing happened. His goal at the time was coming back to wwe with something different, not AEW. When they all said no, he went with the majority


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Freelancer said:


> It's his social media, he can like what he wants.
> 
> That being said, Cody looks freaking pathetic and like a sellout crawling back to the company that made him into a joke all those years. Its even worse since all he did was crap on them once he left. Enjoy your WM moment sellout, then have fun in catering after your initial push wears off in a few weeks


He is going to the company that trained him. Gave him a start in the business when no one else did. Made him millions. Made him a multiple time champ with wins over guys like Mysterio, HHH, HBK, and beat the mcmahons. Feuded with Orton, Cena, and the like. Then he got the stardust gimmick and they gave him an out by his own admission when dusty passed and he told them no he would keep the gimmick, and was told no months later when he asked to ditch it. Hell you can argue they are the reason he met his wife

Fast forward he went to AEW which was not his goal. The bucks admit Cody wanted them to all go to wwe at the time. He signs with AEW as a evp but loses the booking powers he was promised. Hegets booed by their fans. He’s booked separate from the bucks and omega. His option is not picked up and AEW could have picked it up.

So he’s going back home to where the money is at and the opportunities are at. The viewership favors wwe. The attendance favors wwe. The ability to make money favors wwe. And you know where you stand because Vince isn’t going to say you have creative control to get you to sign and that you’re an executive and then take it all back on a whim.You know it’s Vince’s show from day 1 and he’s not going to snake you like Tony did him.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Having only seen a few new japan matches and the AEW run,it appears omega is a Chris Jericho that can move a bit quicker but has less personality.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I think Cody will bare minimum be an AJ or Owens. But the key is what will fans fill is a successful run for Cody. Because online I'm seeing a lot of folk set Cody up for failure off rip by presenting it as
> 
> "well they aren't going to put him over Reigns and Lesnar so why go".
> 
> If that's the bar for him to clear that's going to be rough.


I mean, Cody left now two different companies because, as far as we know, they weren't using him the way he thought he should be used. 

I feel safe enough to say that he won't be happy to be a Owens or AJ, especially today's Owens and AJ.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Who cares either way. It was just a tweet; and most former WWE wrestlers who badmouth the place come back to kiss the ring evenutally.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Golden Shovel said:


> Having only seen a few new japan matches and the AEW run,it appears omega is a Chris Jericho that can move a bit quicker but has less personality.


*Kenny is pretty much a shell of himself after all the major injuries he's incurred over the last 7 years.*


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Search through Top and Latest.*


Honestly I did both and I can’t see really any complaints.

I think like @Tell it like it is said, it’s the algorithm at play here. If you interact with A lot of negative AEW tweets, you end up seeing that.

Whereas I don’t follow or interact with anything wrestling related 🤷‍


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> Honestly I did both and I can’t see really any complaints.
> 
> I think like @Tell it like it is said, it’s the algorithm at play here. If you interact with A lot of negative AEW tweets, you end up seeing that.
> 
> Whereas I don’t follow or interact with anything wrestling related 🤷‍


*Fair enough, not going to deny that. I definitely have more people on my timeline calling it comedy bullshit than being excited.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ste1592 said:


> I mean, Cody left now two different companies because, as far as we know, they weren't using him the way he thought he should be used.
> 
> I feel safe enough to say that he won't be happy to be a Owens or AJ, especially today's Owens and AJ.


I mean we also know he had lost power behind the scene something that would've been a selling point and him and his EVP buddies or guys he were using fell out to some degree. So it's more than just the midcard stuff with AEW.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ste1592 said:


> I mean, Cody left now two different companies because, as far as we know, they weren't using him the way he thought he should be used.
> 
> I feel safe enough to say that he won't be happy to be a Owens or AJ, especially today's Owens and AJ.


If you told Cody in the next 2 1/2 years he would work with a top guy (Owens got cena, AJ got Roman, let’s say he gets Roman), he would win the title (AJ got wwe, KO got universal, let’s say Cody gets wwe), he would feud with a McMahon and beat their ass on tv (AJ got Shane, KO got Vince and Shane, so let’s say Cody draws Stephanie and HHH), he gets weekly tv time ( KO came to fame on Raw, AJ on SD, let’s say Cody on Raw), and he gets to beat credible people along the way (KO and AJ got Jericho, let’s say Cody gets Mysterio and Orton)

I think he would happily sign up for that and its easier to swallow than getting his ass kicked by Allister Black or Sammy as his top opponent.


If the two choices were WWE or AEW, I’ll say go wwe.

If it was my preference for him, I would say go to Impact with Brandi! And I would still wish they would get a better tv deal. Use some of what he knows as an evp there.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Kenny Untamed Beast Omega.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> He left the company because of the wrestling aspect. Not happy with his career, asked to leave, re-invented himself, pretty much shit on the company there after. You heard his last promo.
> 
> He’s back for the money, he knows better than most the wrestling aspect in WWE won’t change until Vince is done with the company.


I mean it's clear his AEW exit had to do with a lot of backstage changes. Not like there's reports that everything was peachy then he left.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

By Labor Day, Cody will be in a tag team in the midcard with the usual bland interchangeable guy from NXT.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Only thick people with no brain cells think social media is new...... oh wait.....


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Cody does look a bit embarrassing in all of this.
> 
> But money can do wonderful things.
> 
> If Omega's deal was up and the WWE offered him 5,000,000 or so as well as likely getting some demands he wants (As I imagine Cody has) - I would not also be surprised to see him look to jump at that. The aim of the game is making money at the end of the day.


"money can do wonderful things"

He's getting paid the same as he was in AEW

Sorry to break it to you, but every wrestler still wants to be in WWE, not bumfuck AEW wrestling absolute jobbers like Orange Cassidy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i found its always the ones who slander the wwe after they get released the same ones who always come back, lets face it rhodes wasn't a big name in the wwe, sure he leaves and does a few indy shows, goes to impact with brandi doing his shit, hooks up with a clique and they leave japan to to form a anti wwe company or pro wrestling company if you weeeeeeeel.

look at drew, look at bobby lashley they did the same thing but then came back after they got more experience


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I mean we also know he had lost power behind the scene something that would've been a selling point and him and his EVP buddies or guys he were using fell out to some degree. So it's more than just the midcard stuff with AEW.


The fact that he'd leave because he has less pull backstage perfectly fits the narrative of him not being content because he thinks he should get more power/pull. It's not the midcard stuff, it's that he couldn't do better if he wanted.




wwetna1 said:


> If you told Cody in the next 2 1/2 years he would work with a top guy (Owens got cena, AJ got Roman, let’s say he gets Roman), he would win the title (AJ got wwe, KO got universal, let’s say Cody gets wwe), he would feud with a McMahon and beat their ass on tv (AJ got Shane, KO got Vince and Shane, so let’s say Cody draws Stephanie and HHH), he gets weekly tv time ( KO came to fame on Raw, AJ on SD, let’s say Cody on Raw), and he gets to beat credible people along the way (KO and AJ got Jericho, let’s say Cody gets Mysterio and Orton)
> 
> I think he would happily sign up for that and its easier to swallow than getting his ass kicked by Allister Black or Sammy as his top opponent.
> 
> ...


As you can see in my previous post that you quoted, I said "today's Owens and AJ". As in midcarders that haven't main evented in ages.

Personally, I believe that Cody Rhodes will be perfectly content if he were to be the first ever Rhodes WWE Champion, even for a week. My previous post, which could be intented as some sort of joke if you will, is that we can't really be sure that a guy who walked out of two companies over his booking will be happy if he gets less than the very best.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

thorwold said:


> To be fair to him (and I do think you're right, and he's gone because they're willing to give him more money, and things were not swinging his way in AEW) he could be looking at Drew, who was a joke, went away and made something himself, came back and got shot to the moon. Granted, Cody is not Drew, but then Cody also achieved infinitely more outside WWE than Drew ever did.


Drew is so much more of a Vince guy than Cody is. Cody will get the initial push but Vince gonna Vince in the end.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I mean it's clear his AEW exit had to do with a lot of backstage changes. Not like there's reports that everything was peachy then he left.


Maybe, I’m not sure. If it’s backstage stuff then WWE doesn’t make much sense either. But I have to separate Cody the character from Cody the person. His words as a performer are of a person who doesn’t wanna be part of the machine. It’s what ignited his Indy run in the first place. As a person though, I guess it makes sense if he wasn’t happy with his position in AEW(which was partly his fault)


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

He just mad Cody gonna make more money than him now lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ste1592 said:


> The fact that he'd leave because he has less pull backstage perfectly fits the narrative of him not being content because he thinks he should get more power/pull. It's not the midcard stuff, it's that he couldn't do better if he wanted.
> 
> As you can see in my previous post that you quoted, I said "today's Owens and AJ". As in midcarders that haven't main evented in ages.
> 
> Personally, I believe that Cody Rhodes will be perfectly content if he were to be the first ever Rhodes WWE Champion, even for a week. My previous post, which could be intented as some sort of joke if you will, is that we can't really be sure that a guy who walked out of two companies over his booking will be happy if he gets less than the very best.


I agree with you about he may think too highly of where he should be or see himself a certain way. My other thing is for him to sign on to AEW he was told you have creative control and are an executive. Then he had that taken from him. It may be okay for the Bucks and Omega who have never made real money over in the states but for Cody, that’s not cool. He already knows Vince would never promise that to him … it’s a case of the devil you know being easier to deal with imo after working with Kahn 

Yeah I think todays AJ and KO aren’t a a bad spot for him. They are highly paid and basically where he is at now in AEW. I mean working Edge and getting WWE to pay for Austin to comeback for you is still bigger than Sammy and Black. But I honestly think if he were to come over he would go the KO and AJ route they had early on. Hell I would argue it wouldn’t even be Seth that would be his debut, it would be Triple H and Stephanie if he didn’t have medical issues.

Your last point, oh yeah. If I were to guess I would say his goal is to be the world champ of wwe. I would say his second is to talk Vince into doing something with WCW even if it was nothing more than a one night stand event or something because that brand means so much to him. Lastly I think he wants to be taken serious so if he can sit in a room with Vince and say this guys deal ends here and this Warner exec wants to talk to you, then he could see himself as being looked at as valuable.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

otbr87 said:


> Omega is easily that plus he's the biggest embarrassment of all time in the business. Watching paint dry is more entertaining than Cody.


Why is Kenny the biggest embarrassment of all time?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I mean I enjoy Kenny for the most part. Not a fan of The Elites comedy, but I can't say in-ring they don't entertain me. But he does come of pretentious at times and I'm not a fan of him pretending him and The Bucks weren't also heavily involved in helping create the fandom war.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Kenny and by extension anyone backing him on this are playing as if folk are dumb. It's playing cute to go "well since we didn't say it directly on TV we weren't running a war angle". If Kenny wants to shit on Cody fine, but ignoring that taking the piss out of WWE and rallying against it isn't apart of their brand is wild.


Bro, it’s Kenny. Everything he does is tongue-in-cheek comedy. Even these likes, as someone who was the first to point out how much the two seemed to genuinely dislike each other, I can’t say with 100% certainty that he isn’t just doing it to fuck off. No different than when he was still “working” on the silly interview you posted where he mentioned Adam Cole would curtain jerk at Kenny’s shows. That same interview stemmed from the Kenny promo on Mox, calling him unprofessional for getting hurt.

Do we believe Kenny and Mox really dislike each other, too.

You always defend the chicklet-toothed cocksucker, so I am not surprised that you’re trying to play it off like Kenny and The Bucks’ goofy comedy of playing along with the fans is anything like Cody’s scarred psyche wanting so desperately to put Hunter and Vince under…


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Bro, it’s Kenny. Everything he does is tongue-in-cheek comedy. Even these likes, as someone who was the first to point out how much the two seemed to genuinely dislike each other, I can’t say with 100% certainty that he isn’t just doing it to fuck off. No different than when he was still “working” on the silly interview you posted where he mentioned Adam Cole would curtain jerk at Kenny’s shows. That same interview stemmed from the Kenny promo on Mox, calling him unprofessional for getting hurt.
> 
> Do we believe Kenny and Mox really dislike each other, too.
> 
> You always defend the chicklet-toothed cocksucker, so I am not surprised that you’re trying to play it off like Kenny and The Bucks’ goofy comedy of playing along with the fans is anything like Cody’s scarred psyche wanting so desperately to put Hunter and Vince under…


Let's be honest here Bdon you adore Kenny with all your heart and openly hate Cody. I've agreed with you consistently that Cody has an ego and loves to prop himself up. I've openly given Omega props for mostly living up to the hype. The only reason you're running the 

"Oh you know Kenny is a silly billy"

Bull shit is because you don't want to admit that like all top tier wrestlers Omega can be a smug full of himself asshole when it comes to certain shit. It's easier to pretend Omega is just totally joking than to admit he kind of believes his own hype. Because if he believes his own hype, well shit now it's open season to hold his feet to the fire.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Let's be honest here Bdon you adore Kenny with all your heart and openly hate Cody. I've agreed with you consistently that Cody has an ego and loves to prop himself up. I've openly given Omega props for mostly living up to the hype. The only reason you're running the
> 
> "Oh you know Kenny is a silly billy"
> 
> Bull shit is because you don't want to admit that like all top tier wrestlers Omega can be a smug full of himself asshole when it comes to certain shit. It's easier to pretend Omega is just totally joking than to admit he kind of believes his own hype. Because if he believes his own hype, well shit now it's open season to hold his feet to the fire.


He literally was talking shit in a worked interview about his upcoming feud with Moxley and “where he came from” was used.

Kenny’s too much of a mamby-pamby, prissy artist to care about that shit in any serious way.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> He literally was talking shit in a worked interview about his upcoming feud with Moxley and “where he came from” was used.
> 
> Kenny’s too much of a mamby-pamby, prissy artist to care about that shit in any serious way.


He literally got into a back in forth with TBar after that interview, he also has gave real shots to Cornette as well. Just because he's artsy fartsy doesn't mean he's a pussy that doesn't have an ego and won't defend his shit. Hell the fact he's a prissy artist lends more to him being egotistical about his work. 

Like I said it's easier for you a heavy Kenny supporter to dismiss it as him joking. Because if it's serious then people can be critical of him. And if we're critical of him certain discussions like him needing to thank Bryan for giving his title reign the only true positive come up. If it wasn't for Bryan, Kenny's reign would be 

"Lol shitty explosion" and "why won't he drop it to Hangman already". [emoji57]


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Cody's programs with Ogogo and The Factory put this claim into doubt. Given control of his own little universe he dropped the ball and fans turned against him. Prior to that, in AEW's early days, he was arguably the hottest babyface in the business when in normal feuds with Jericho/IC and MJF. He felt part of the big picture rather than a rogue element. It felt like Tony Khan indulged him beyond a certain point and let him branch off into his own world. He was also involved in the Shaq and Snoop Dogg stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cody didn’t work with the top guys, because he knew the top guys would go over him and remind Vince and Hunter that even in a company he helped create, he is still just a midcard joke.



NXT Only said:


> Maybe, I’m not sure. If it’s backstage stuff then WWE doesn’t make much sense either. But I have to separate Cody the character from Cody the person. His words as a performer are of a person who doesn’t wanna be part of the machine. It’s what ignited his Indy run in the first place. As a person though, I guess it makes sense if he wasn’t happy with his position in AEW(which was partly his fault)


His indie run was him saying and doing anything possible maintain relevancy. His fire table spot was done to try and curry favor with what he THOUGHT that audience wanted to see. He just doesn’t get wrestling, and he will forever chase glory, always blaming someone else. The number Vince done on Dusty’s legacy has left deep-seeded scar tissue on the Rhodes family and Cody specifically, who never misses a chance to try and remind people of how much HIS family WAS the top family until…

Kid will never be happy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> He literally got into a back in forth with TBar after that interview, he also has gave real shots to Cornette as well. Just because he's artsy fartsy doesn't mean he's a pussy that doesn't have an ego and won't defend his shit. Hell the fact he's a prissy artist lends more to him being egotistical about his work.
> 
> Like I said it's easier for you a heavy Kenny supporter to dismiss it as him joking. Because if it's serious then people can be critical of him. And if we're critical of him certain discussions like him needing to thank Bryan for giving his title reign the only true positive come up. If it wasn't for Bryan, Kenny's reign would be
> 
> "Lol shitty explosion" and "why won't he drop it to Hangman already". [emoji57]


Bitch please.

I don’t give two fucks if anyone dislikes or hates Kenny. Anymore than I care that ESPN somehow tried to make a case for Kobe out of the Top 10 ever. People can be entitled to their very wrong opinions. Doesn’t bother me in the slightest.

But to pretend that Omega and the Bucks were being deadpan serious (EVER) flies in the face of who they are, and what gets their rocks off, which is goofing off with each other and everyone around them to come up with reasons to laugh.

Or should we go watch this week’s BTE and take the skit serious that The Bucks and Kenny believe Hangman has just rode Kenny’s coattails? Or that Kenny was genuinely trying to bury one of his best friends, Adam Cole, in that same fucking interview.

Your contrarian point of view doesn’t change the facts.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Bitch please.


I mean besides Bryan what are folk going to say about the first Omega reign? I guess they could talk about that Orange Cassidy match or that time he jobbed to Christian. Or they could discuss the botched Thanos plotline, but that'd just be sad to rekindle.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I mean besides Bryan what are folk going to say about the first Omega reign? I guess they could talk about that Orange Cassidy match or that time he jobbed to Christian. Or they could discuss the botched Thanos plotline, but that'd just be sad to rekindle.


Because bookings really matter? Goddamn Cody, you really are a fucking mark. Lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Because bookings really matter? Goddamn Cody, you really are a fucking mark. Lol


Don't blame Cody for Kenny's underwhelming reign. We all know AEW works on a "figure out your angle and take it to Tony" and that Tony went to making final decisions in 2020. Maybe your boys ego is so out of whack he didn't learn to be interesting on his own ideas


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Don't blame Cody for Kenny's underwhelming reign. We all know AEW works on a "figure out your angle and take it to Tony" and that Tony went to making final decisions in 2020. Maybe your boys ego is so out of whack he didn't learn to be interesting on his own ideas


Highest ratings came during his reign. Even before Punk and Bryan. 🤷🏼‍♂️

But again, this is not about Kenny’s booking. I don’t give a shit about that. That you resort to that tells me all I need to know about your argument that he was “just as guilty as Cody of anti-WWE” bullshit. You cop to trying to “hurt” (like what grown man cares about this stuff that fucking much that you’re going to hurt them by disagreeing with their opinion) the minute I pointed out Kenny talking shit about Adam Cole WHO IS ONE OF HIS BEST FRIENDS.

Your argument sucks, so you resort to the childish shit like I care who someone thinks is the best. A lot of people think LeBron James is the GOAt and certainly better than Kobe Bryant. Think about the average intelligence of people: now come to the realization that half the people are dumber than that.

Now, if you would try a rebuttal against Kenny mocking Adam Cole in a WORKED interview he was FILMING for a vignette in his feud with Jon Moxley, then you can try that. Otherwise, you will not get any further responses, because I am not going to continue a back and forth with you just cause you are bored and wanting to play contrarian to pass some time.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Yeeesh. The first page of this thread is rubbish. What a mess.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Highest ratings came during his reign. Even before Punk and Bryan. [emoji2373]
> 
> But again, this is not about Kenny’s booking. I don’t give a shit about that. That you resort to that tells me all I need to know about your argument that he was “just as guilty as Cody of anti-WWE” bullshit. You cop to trying to “hurt” (like what grown man cares about this stuff that fucking much that you’re going to hurt them by disagreeing with their opinion) the minute I pointed out Kenny talking shit about Adam Cole WHO IS ONE OF HIS BEST FRIENDS.
> 
> ...


Stop it this is you below





bdon said:


> Bro, it’s Kenny. Everything he does is tongue-in-cheek comedy. Even these likes, as someone who was the first to point out how much the two seemed to genuinely dislike each other, I can’t say with 100% certainty that he isn’t just doing it to fuck off.
> 
> You always defend the chicklet-toothed cocksucker, so I am not surprised that you’re trying to play it off like Kenny and The Bucks’ goofy comedy of playing along with the fans is anything like Cody’s scarred psyche wanting so desperately to put Hunter and Vince under…


the fact of the matter here is you are indeed someone who dislikes Cody and adores Kenny. Because you like Kenny you want to look at his shots at WWE as just good fun playing along with fans. But because you dislike Cody you want to paint his as true hate, despite the fact he's talking to the same set of fans as Kenny and The Bucks. 

As far as he couldn't have been serious because him and Cole are friends, get the fuck out of here. Shaq and Charles Barkley are friends and Shaq shits on Chuck not having a ring every chance he gets. Foley and Al Snow are friends and he cracked jokes on snow being a jobber for like 3 straight books. Jokes can be jokes and still steeped in a lot of truth.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Stop it this is you below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Prized Fighter and Kopros and so many others just love Kenny and hate Cody, right?

Again. Fuck off if you are just bored and trying to be your typical contrarian self to pass time. Come up with a better goddamn argument, or I will not respond any further. And you can post GIFs of Kenny finger banging some Japanese guy’s asshole if you think it will help your argument: I will not respond to anything less than a valid argument that explains why the ultra serious Cody and ultra goofy Kenny’s statements should be taken in the same light.

Think long and hard before you begin typing, and you may interest me…


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Don't blame Cody for Kenny's underwhelming reign. We all know AEW works on a "figure out your angle and take it to Tony" and that Tony went to making final decisions in 2020. Maybe your boys ego is so out of whack he didn't learn to be interesting on his own ideas


I thought his reign was great personally. Played a complete shit-heel and with Don backing him up I thought it was pretty damn solid especially considering how banged up he was; Wrestling with vertigo seriously?

It was cheesy as all hell but he still showed up for big matches and found his footing on the mic.

Booker T did some super cheesy shit and it was fucking awesome!

Why you so down Rap?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I thought his reign was great personally. Played a complete shit-heel and with Don backing him up I thought it was pretty damn solid especially considering how banged up he was; wrestling with vertigo seriously?
> 
> It was cheesy as all hell but he still showed up for big matches and found his footing on the mic.


It’s best to just ignore shit like that. He literally only brought it up when his argument (about Cody’s anti-WWE stuff and Kenny’s jokes about anti-WWE stuff being the same) fell apart.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> It’s best to just ignore shit like that. He literally only brought it up when his argument (about Cody’s anti-WWE stuff and Kenny’s jokes about anti-WWE stuff being the same) fell apart.


Yeah I kinda came in mid conversation without the context. Just don't wanna see Rap fall to the dark side.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> And Prized Fighter and Kopros and so many others just love Kenny and hate Cody, right?
> 
> Again. Fuck off if you are just bored and trying to be your typical contrarian self to pass time. Come up with a better goddamn argument, or I will not respond any further. And you can post GIFs of Kenny finger banging some Japanese guy’s asshole if you think it will help your argument: I will not respond to anything less than a valid argument that explains why the ultra serious Cody and ultra goofy Kenny’s statements should be taken in the same light.
> 
> Think long and hard before you begin typing, and you may interest me…






bdon said:


> And Prized Fighter and Kopros and so many others just love Kenny and hate Cody, right?
> 
> Again. Fuck off if you are just bored and trying to be your typical contrarian self to pass time. Come up with a better goddamn argument, or I will not respond any further. And you can post GIFs of Kenny finger banging some Japanese guy’s asshole if you think it will help your argument: I will not respond to anything less than a valid argument that explains why the ultra serious Cody and ultra goofy Kenny’s statements should be taken in the same light.
> 
> Think long and hard before you begin typing, and you may interest me…


I've posted not one gif of Kenny. You're the one that responded to my post. You got in your feelings because I said they both have added to the fan war. 
Fact is Kenny and The Buck have added to the "Us vs Them" mentality. Jericho would shill for Vince when he worked there. But now that he's not there he'll take shots at them, because he knows that what the AEW audience wants. Whether jokes or dead serious, it all adds to the fandom war fans want to participate in 




BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I thought his reign was great personally. Played a complete shit-heel and with Don backing him up I thought it was pretty damn solid especially considering how banged up he was; wrestling with vertigo seriously?
> 
> It was cheesy as all hell but he still showed up for big matches and found his footing on the mic.


So was it great, solid, or cheesy? You ever so slowly feel off the more you typed your thoughts [emoji23]


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> So was it great, solid, or cheesy? You ever so slowly feel off the more you typed your thoughts [emoji23]


lol I guess you're not a fan of cheese then. 

I thought his reign was great, his performance in the ring and on the mic was solid and yeah, it was cheesy. 

That's awesome!

Don't sit there and tell me Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan and Macho Man weren't cheesy af. Seriously. 

Embrace it. 

I'm a metal fan, there's a lot of metal that is cheesy as all hell but it's endearing because it's unabashedly itself.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Why shouldn't he be called out on his hypocrisy. 

He took shots at WWE, presented himself as the leader of rebellion against WWE. He was pissed at WWE and it showed. He took the most shots and got everyone hyped and then he fuckin packed his bags, tucked his tail and went right back to WWE the first chance he got. 

I like Cody and I hope he fulfills his dream of winning the WWE title.. but nobody can deny the hypocrisy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> *I've posted not one gif of Kenny. You're the one that responded to my post. You got in your feelings because I said they both have added to the fan war.
> Fact is Kenny and The Buck have added to the "Us vs Them" mentality. Jericho would shill for Vince when he worked there. But now that he's not there he'll take shots at them, because he knows that what the AEW audience wants. Whether jokes or dead serious, it all adds to the fandom war fans want to participate in*
> 
> 
> ...


The GIF thing was just me saying you can hate or do the worst shit possible. Me seeing a difference in Cody doing it vs anyone else is that they’re not the same, because Cody (and Punk I suppose) were the only ones with legit anger at the E. Kenny and The Bucks can dislike the E product and think it sucks. They can even work the fans by making jokes, but Cody is the only one who sold himself as anti-WWE as it was the only play he had.

Moxley chose to leave, has made anti-WWE remarks, but he doesn’t feel like he would never go back. Why? Because he is more than just the anti-WWE guy. He has something to offer.

Cody made his money on anti-WWE and ran straight back to them. It‘s like a politician selling himself as being for the people, then he gets their vote, wins, and immediately chooses every legislation that benefits the corporations while skull fucking his constituents.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> The GIF thing was just me saying you can hate or do the worst shit possible. Me seeing a difference in Cody doing it vs anyone else is that they’re not the same, because Cody (and Punk I suppose) were the only ones with legit anger at the E. Kenny and The Bucks can dislike the E product and think it sucks. They can even work the fans by making jokes, but Cody is the only one who sold himself as anti-WWE as it was the only play he had.
> 
> Moxley chose to leave, has made anti-WWE remarks, but he doesn’t feel like he would never go back. Why? Because he is more than just the anti-WWE guy. He has something to offer.
> 
> Cody made his money on anti-WWE and ran straight back to them. It‘s like a politician selling himself as being for the people, then he gets their vote, wins, and immediately chooses every legislation that benefits the corporations while skull fucking his constituents.


Skull fucking is criminally underused as a term these days.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Cody was mostly playing a bitter storyline he himself created, but we all know how Steph and HHH hold grudges far worse than Vince. Problem with Cody is that he will look like an idiot if he gets released from WWE within a year or two and I don't think he will have a good reputation going back to AEW. His WWE return really is his last chance at redemption.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

After reading some of these comments I am scared to admit I am a fan of Cody and Kenny.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

thorn123 said:


> After reading some of these comments I am scared to admit I am a fan of Cody and Kenny.


They're both great honestly, just different styles.

Most top level wrestlers these days are awesome, it's just a matter of what you prefer.

I find Reigns too stilted, some people find Kenny too performative. Some people find Darby Allin incredible, some people think he's not credible.

Brock is a beast or Brock is boring. 

I think Cody comes across as quite real in the ring and on the mic, but a lot of people find him fake.

It's just personal taste and at the end of the day it's just a show. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@otbr87 seriously that imagery of a 9 year old girl and Kenny "blowing a load" was absolutely disgusting. Be a mature adult. Hate a wrestler that's fine but one more over the top comment like you made on the first page and I'll throw your ass out of here. Same goes for anyone else who wants to make Kenny is a Paedophile jokes.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Matt and Omega liked this


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

bdon said:


> Moxley chose to leave, has made anti-WWE remarks, but he doesn’t feel like he would never go back. Why? Because he is more than just the anti-WWE guy. He has something to offer.


Mox absolutely should consider going back when his contract expires. He has had the chance to be a free spirited garage wrestler and it's led to him going to rehab. 

Like Cody, Its time he came back to the warm, protecting, open arms of Vince McMahon.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> @otbr87 seriously that imagery of a 9 year old girl and Kenny "blowing a load" was absolutely disgusting. Be a mature adult. Hate a wrestler that's fine but one more over the top comment like you made on the first page and I'll throw your ass out of here. Same goes for anyone else who wants to make Kenny is a Paedophile jokes.


There is no pedophile jokes being thrown around about Omega in my post, I don't see how you get that at all. All of the things I mentioned he has done in a wrestling ring, the comment was about mixing all the stupidity he does into one match. He thinks he's a great artist, so "blowing his load" is referencing his pretentiousness around that topic of his supposed artistry, nothing to do with the stupidity he does in the ring crossing that reference over to the later part of the comment. With all of the _actual_ disgusting comments on this forum people make it's sad to see the one I made be taken out of context and twisted to something I didn't actually say, imply, or express.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> The GIF thing was just me saying you can hate or do the worst shit possible. Me seeing a difference in Cody doing it vs anyone else is that they’re not the same, because Cody (and Punk I suppose) were the only ones with legit anger at the E. Kenny and The Bucks can dislike the E product and think it sucks. They can even work the fans by making jokes, but Cody is the only one who sold himself as anti-WWE as it was the only play he had.
> 
> Moxley chose to leave, has made anti-WWE remarks, but he doesn’t feel like he would never go back. Why? Because he is more than just the anti-WWE guy. He has something to offer.
> 
> Cody made his money on anti-WWE and ran straight back to them. It‘s like a politician selling himself as being for the people, then he gets their vote, wins, and immediately chooses every legislation that benefits the corporations while skull fucking his constituents.


We've all been watching wrestling long enough to know to take the "fuck WWE and Vince" talk with a grain of salt. When Bret goes back after the Montreal Screwjob and Owen's death it's time to acknowledge most are just chatting shit for brownie points. So when a Moxley says he was creatively miserable to the point he didn't even look at the offer when he left I can buy he was miserable. But the idea he'll go back shortly before he retires because he's a husband and father and that legends deal is on the table doesn't sound far-fetched to me at least.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> We've all been watching wrestling long enough to know to take the "fuck WWE and Vince" talk with a grain of salt. When Bret goes back after the Montreal Screwjob and Owen's death it's time to acknowledge most are just chatting shit for brownie points. So when a Moxley says he was creatively miserable to the point he didn't even look at the offer when he left I can buy he was miserable. But the idea he'll go back shortly before he retires because he's a husband and father and that legends deal is on the table doesn't sound far-fetched to me at least.


That was my point, man. Mox likely will go back at some point, but he is MORE than just “anti-WWE.” Cody’s entire premise and selling point from the moment he left was that he was anti-WWE, because that was all he had to offer the rest of the wrestling world.
That was my point, man. Mox likely will go back at some point, but he is MORE than just “anti-WWE.” Cody’s entire premise and selling point from the moment he left was that he was anti-WWE, because that was all he had to offer the rest of the wrestling world.

And now he ticks his tail, runs back to the E, having used the fans’ support to garner more interest from Vince.

It would be akin to Obama winning via the black vote and reimplementing segregation within 3 years. Feels very hypocritic vs say if a Jericho, Moxley, or Kenny were to go to WWE tomorrow. The latter 3, whilst having some of those same thoughts, didn’t base their entire platform on being anti-WWE.



As to the first point, I was always the one saying Cody would be going back to Vince before anyone else. His entire mission was to grow his value to either beat Vince and earn his respect that way or raise his value enough to earn better booking upon his return. Dude is wrecked psychologically by The McMahon’s and bears the shame of his last name and the “indignant” treatment Vince has bestowed upon it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

otbr87 said:


> There is no pedophile jokes being thrown around about Omega in my post, I don't see how you get that at all. All of the things I mentioned he has done in a wrestling ring, the comment was about mixing all the stupidity he does into one match. He thinks he's a great artist, so "blowing his load" is referencing his pretentiousness around that topic of his supposed artistry, nothing to do with the stupidity he does in the ring crossing that reference over to the later part of the comment. With all of the _actual_ disgusting comments on this forum people make it's sad to see the one I made be taken out of context and twisted to something I didn't actually say, imply, or express.


Simply don't talk about an adult male blowing his load watching a 9 year old wrestle a sex doll on a public forum. If you don't see how someone can take it out of context then that's on you. 

If you wanted to express that Kenny would find that hypothetical match entertaining perhaps something like this.

"Throw in the young bucks, a sex doll and a 9 year old child in a match. Kenny and Meltzer would give it 10 stars"

I've got a sick sense of humour too but I know that some of the shit I say wouldn't land here so I don't say anything that can be misconstrued.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> That was my point, man. Mox likely will go back at some point, but he is MORE than just “anti-WWE.” Cody’s entire premise and selling point from the moment he left was that he was anti-WWE, because that was all he had to offer the rest of the wrestling world.
> That was my point, man. Mox likely will go back at some point, but he is MORE than just “anti-WWE.” Cody’s entire premise and selling point from the moment he left was that he was anti-WWE, because that was all he had to offer the rest of the wrestling world.
> 
> And now he ticks his tail, runs back to the E, having used the fans’ support to garner more interest from Vince.
> ...


Cody leaned into it a little bit more, but much of that would probably be because his wrestling identity starts with WWE. He doesn't have a cult following before WWE like Mox and Jericho, nor does he have star status without stepping foot there like Omega and The Bucks. 

But the man was smart enough to know he probably had a ceiling on his first WWE run so he left. He was smart enough to see his solo independent run wasn't working, so like a carny he worked his way into The Elite and found the formula to get over. Give dramatic performances, lean on his family lineage, and tell folk how evil the empire is. 

Now you been seen through it. But I don't see it as any worse than Jericho and Dustin shit talking fans that bashed creative when they worked for WWE, only to acknowledge it's flaws when they left. Nor do I judge the dozens of talents that have criticized WWE just to go back or eventually sign. It's wrestling it's always in the best interest of the workers to say what needs to be said in the moment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Matt and Omega liked this


*See, this is corny because Cody left because he lost his EVP and booking powers. He didn't say "I want to be an AEW wrestler forever." He said that he wants to be an EVP forever. He did. Tony Khan demoted him. He didn't lie 🤷🏾‍♂️.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Cody leaned into it a little bit more, but much of that would probably be because his wrestling identity starts with WWE. He doesn't have a cult following before WWE like Mox and Jericho, nor does he have star status without stepping foot there like Omega and The Bucks.
> 
> But the man was smart enough to know he probably had a ceiling on his first WWE run so he left. He was smart enough to see his solo independent run wasn't working, so like a carny he worked his way into The Elite and found the formula to get over. Give dramatic performances, lean on his family lineage, and tell folk how evil the empire is.
> 
> Now you been seen through it. But I don't see it as any worse than Jericho and Dustin shit talking fans that bashed creative when they worked for WWE, only to acknowledge it's flaws when they left. Nor do I judge the dozens of talents that have criticized WWE just to go back or eventually sign. It's wrestling it's always in the best interest of the workers to say what needs to be said in the moment.


But again, none of the performers you mentioned ONLY had “fuck WWE” as their entire platform and selling point. The only one that comes close is Sting, but he never spoke ill of them, just that he didn’t feel it was a fit _for him_.

Cody catches flak, because his ONLY saving grace for many of these fans was his “fuck WWE” stance. They KNOW he wasn’t interesting or entertaining to the things they enjoy, yet they supported him on principle. Every other character, performer, or person you mentioned DID have redeeming qualities that endeared them to fans beyond just shit talking WWE.

Again. It’s akin to Obama leaning on the black vote and immediately implementing segregation. Sure, a lot of white mf’ers in office wouldn’t mind that, but Obama doing it, would just be a little more hypocritical, don’t you say?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> But again, none of the performers you mentioned ONLY had “fuck WWE” as their entire platform and selling point. The only one that comes close is Sting, but he never spoke ill of them, just that he didn’t feel it was a fit _for him_.
> 
> Cody catches flak, because his ONLY saving grace for many of these fans was his “fuck WWE” stance. They KNOW he wasn’t interesting or entertaining to the things they enjoy, yet they supported him on principle. Every other character, performer, or person you mentioned DID have redeeming qualities that endeared them to fans beyond just shit talking WWE.
> 
> Again. It’s akin to Obama leaning on the black vote and immediately implementing segregation. Sure, a lot of white mf’ers in office wouldn’t mind that, but Obama doing it, would just be a little more hypocritical, don’t you say?


I disagree, I think this is where your Cody hate clouds you on reading others. I think the vast majority of the disapproval comes from salt that Cody is the first (if this plays out) to go from AEW to WWE and it's a big blow. You're unique in always disliking Cody. Now the weird Ogogo race think was universally panned. 

But remember you had to argue with people about these praised moments

1. Cody taking himself out the world title picture is for brownie points

2. Cody may have lost to MJF, but Cody was the one who moved on to kayfabe important stuff with the TNT title and Tyson while MJF got jungle boy. 

3. Pointed out how he made sure to insert himself into Darby vs Team Taz up until the Sting debut

4. Cody got the Shaq look

5. Cody was definitely going to get the last laugh in the Black feud and Black would fall down the card. 

Now you called these things, but on this board and outside of this board most fans of AEW were enjoying the zaniness and willingness to put folk over Cody displayed.


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

My favorite pro wrestling gimmick is “Fuck the Fed”. Guys make a living off of this.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I disagree, I think this is where your Cody hate clouds you on reading others. I think the vast majority of the disapproval comes from salt that Cody is the first (if this plays out) to go from AEW to WWE and it's a big blow. You're unique in always disliking Cody. Now the weird Ogogo race think was universally panned.
> 
> But remember you had to argue with people about these praised moments
> 
> ...


Because those people were buying into Cody’s BS. Akin to if Obama had used the black vote to garner his brownie points, then tries throwing them into segregation or outright slavery again.

The people who defended Cody did so on the assumption that, “Sure, he sucks, but this is it for him. He risked it all to make this happen for US by telling Vince ‘Fuck you!’ We HAVE to support him.”

He is the only performer whose sole selling point was that he told Vince “Fuck you”. Well, except for Punk, who seems to be the one who really sent Cody away. Gee…I wonder why that is?


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> I am just going to re-post what I put in the general thread.
> 
> *Even without saying the words, Kenny is right here. Cody is being a hypocrite for going back to the WWE. I can't blame a man for taking the best pay check, but he does have to eat some crow. Cody is a businessman first and wrestler second. He played up the revolution stuff because he thought it would secure him the bag and some influence in the booking.
> 
> Kenny said it best in the Meltzer interview. Cody was the one that wanted to go to war with WWE and start a revolution. Omega just wanted to make a show that was different. Granted, that is going to be even harder now with some of the former WWE guys having influence.*


Yep, exactly.

It’s not the pay check that is the problem. It’s the fact that Cody was on the forefront of the Us Vs Them mindset which ended up all being an act.

Sure… Wrestling is fake but that doesn’t mean you have to be.

Also not to forget that Cody knew the go when he signed with AEW but chose to remain ignorant and thought that he’ll be able to pull the wool over TK and magically continue to be a booker and a performer while the others sat out.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Yep, exactly.
> 
> It’s not the pay check that is the problem. It’s the fact that Cody was on the forefront of the Us Vs Them mindset which ended up all being an act.
> 
> ...


Cody was not only at the forefront, it was his entire platform.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Because those people were buying into Cody’s BS. Akin to if Obama had used the black vote to garner his brownie points, then tries throwing them into segregation or outright slavery again.
> 
> The people who defended Cody did so on the assumption that, “Sure, he sucks, but this is it for him. He risked it all to make this happen for US by telling Vince ‘Fuck you!’ We HAVE to support him.”
> 
> He is the only performer whose sole selling point was that he told Vince “Fuck you”. Well, except for Punk, who seems to be the one who really sent Cody away. Gee…I wonder why that is?


Imma disrespectful respectfully disagree lol

I think a lot of people truly enjoyed most of Cody's wrestling run since he cliqued up with the Elite, the QT and Ogogo feud being a black eye. 

But clearly we disagree there. 

Question, do you think other wrestlers of that eventually leave AEW for WWE will get similar hate and dismissal?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Imma disrespectful respectfully disagree lol
> 
> I think a lot of people truly enjoyed most of Cody's wrestling run since he cliqued up with the Elite, the QT and Ogogo feud being a black eye.
> 
> ...


I don’t believe so, because again, none of the others, sans Punk, have made their entire platform based around “Fuck the WWE”.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I don’t believe so, because again, none of the others, sans Punk, have made their entire platform based around “Fuck the WWE”.


Fair enough. Obviously a time will tell thing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Fair enough. Obviously a time will tell thing.


I think if guys leave, the fans will be more apt to talk about how annoying or bad they were? Sure. Lots of people get rose-colored glasses by mere association with AEW, but I do not believe any other performer, except Punk, will receive the betrayal card.

This is Cody’s real last chance. He will not be accepted back into AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I think if guys leave, the fans will be more apt to talk about how annoying or bad they were? Sure. Lots of people get rose-colored glasses by mere association with AEW, but I do not believe any other performer, except Punk, will receive the betrayal card.
> 
> This is Cody’s real last chance. He will not be accepted back into AEW.


I agree halfway I think folk that can be dismissed like the Swole, Scorpio Sky, and Joey's of the world will have their badness and inability to bring in money enhanced. But I think useful folk like say bare minimum if a FTR or PnP left will be seen as betrayers.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I agree halfway I think folk that can be dismissed like the Swole, Scorpio Sky, and Joey's of the world will have their badness and inability to bring in money enhanced. But I think useful folk like say bare minimum if a FTR or PnP left will be seen as betrayers.


While I can see it, it would (for me at least) feel like idiots showing their IQ, because those guys have not built their existence and platform around Fuck the WWE like Cody did.


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

Ratface Omega is super unlikeable. 

How the heck was he so bad as a heel?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I agree halfway I think folk that can be dismissed like the Swole, Scorpio Sky, and Joey's of the world will have their badness and inability to bring in money enhanced. But I think useful folk like say bare minimum if a FTR or PnP left will be seen as betrayers.


Outside of Punk or one of the Elite guys, no one would get the same reaction as Cody leaving. Maybe Mox because he was the original big signing, but I think most people know he could make his way back at some point. Jericho could as well, but his contract goes through 2024 and by that point he will have done pretty much everything AEW could ask.

I also don't see people turning on Cody as much as they are calling him out for being a bit two faced. Most (sane) fans understand that he is getting good money in WWE and wasn't going to get the booking power in AEW. It is just factual that he took the us vs them stance to rile up the fanbase and then dipped out at the first sign that he wasn't getting his way. It will be interesting to see where he is at in a few years once his WWE contract come closer to ending. Will he come back to AEW even if TK still isn't giving him booking power? What happens at the latter half of his WWE run? Certainly he will get a good initial push, but Vince may move on from him quick once the new crop of NXT 2.0 guys show up. Cody may not be happy putting over Bron Breakker.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Outside of Punk or one of the Elite guys, no one would get the same reaction as Cody leaving. Maybe Mox because he was the original big signing, but I think most people know he could make his way back at some point. Jericho could as well, but his contract goes through 2024 and by that point he will have done pretty much everything AEW could ask.
> 
> I also don't see people turning on Cody as much as they are calling him out for being a bit two faced. Most (sane) fans understand that he is getting good money in WWE and wasn't going to get the booking power in AEW. It is just factual that he took the us vs them stance to rile up the fanbase and then dipped out at the first sign that he wasn't getting his way. It will be interesting to see where he is at in a few years once his WWE contract come closer to ending. Will he come back to AEW even if TK still isn't giving him booking power? What happens at the latter half of his WWE run? Certainly he will get a good initial push, but Vince may move on from him quick once the new crop of NXT 2.0 guys show up. Cody may not be happy putting over Bron Breakker.


Yeah I think you're being real optimistic if you think anybody of value won't get the same vitriol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah I think you're being real optimistic if you think anybody of value won't get the same vitriol.


No. They’ll catch flak, but none of them will (rightfully anyways) be labeled a hypocrite the way Cody is, because none of them built their platform around “Fuck WWE”.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> No. They’ll catch flak, but none of them will (rightfully anyways) be labeled a hypocrite the way Cody is, because none of them built their platform around “Fuck WWE”.


Okay we'll see, not 1 AEW departure has got well wishes


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Okay we'll see, not 1 AEW departure has got well wishes


*Exactly. Every reaction from THAT portion of the fan base has been "Fuck em, we don't need them anyway." *


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah I think you're being real optimistic if you think anybody of value won't get the same vitriol.


They will get some because the internet is a cesspool, but just like @bdon said, no one led the anti-WWE charge like Cody. Calling him a hypocrite is a fair charge. The one other person I would concede to is Jericho. He is the same kind of business carny that Cody is. Again, if it gets them fat bank accounts, then so be it, but it still makes them two faced.

I am not mad at them for it, but I am not going to lie and say "oh well, that's business" when Cody was clearly working the fanbase the whole time. They have a right to call him out for it (within reason).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Exactly. Every reaction from THAT portion of the fan base has been "Fuck em, we don't need them anyway." *


Yup it's clear how this will go for both sides

Lower card folk will be useless filth that wasn't needed. 

Higher up folk will be ungrateful hypocritical sellouts. 



Prized Fighter said:


> They will get some because the internet is a cesspool, but just like @bdon said, no one led the anti-WWE charge like Cody. Calling him a hypocrite is a fair charge. The one other person I would concede to is Jericho. He is the same kind of business carny that Cody is. Again, if it gets them fat bank accounts, then so be it, but it still makes them two faced.
> 
> I am not mad at them for it, but I am not going to lie and say "oh well, that's business" when Cody was clearly working the fanbase the whole time. They have a right to call him out for it (within reason).


Folk laugh at and point at the saltiness in WWE fans that get up in arms for the folk that decided to leave. Even when it comes to "I'll never compete against Vince in the US Jericho". Let's not start treating AEW fans like special snowflakes that are justified in being hurt.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Okay we'll see, not 1 AEW departure has got well wishes


Who has left that did so ceremoniously? Big Swole crying and acting like a fucking cunt, or Chavo “I thought the Money Mark would just let me miss work without a doctor’s excuse” Guerrero?

I can and have talked shit about TK and AEW when deserved. Those two can go fuck their entitled selves.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Who has left that did so ceremoniously? Big Swole crying and acting like a fucking cunt, or Chavo “I thought the Money Mark would just let me miss work without a doctor’s excuse” Guerrero?
> 
> I can and have talked shit about TK and AEW when deserved. Those two can go fuck their entitled selves.


And that would be respectable if the hardcore fandom hadn't spent the last 20 years defending unceremonious departures and uplifting shooting on where you left as "just getting it off your chest". I mean for fucks sake you still have folk going 

"Vince fired Punk on his wedding day"

Despite Punk walking out 7 months prior and admitting to telling HHH to fuck off the day before he got fired.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Okay we'll see, not 1 AEW departure has got well wishes


do you mean from fans? AEW fanship is like a cult, lets be honest.

Whereas we do not know what tk says behind doors.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> do you mean from fans? AEW fanship is like a cult, lets be honest.
> 
> Whereas we do not know what tk says behind doors.


I'm talking fans


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> I'm talking fans


I mean the hardcore fanbase will defend and support AEW with their departures the same way WWE hardcore fanbase has defended every single mass release. 

I'd say that all hardcore fanbases are the same. R Kelly still has fans.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> I mean the hardcore fanbase will defend and support AEW with their departures the same way WWE hardcore fanbase has defended every single mass release.
> 
> I'd say that all hardcore fanbases are the same. R Kelly still has fans.


Agreed there's going to be hell to pay for anybody that leaves either company lol.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

how dare he find something amusing and piss off the sweaty neckbeard virgins of this board


----------

